# I look forward to hearing from you.



## SophiePaquin

Bonjour,

Un potentiel employeur m'a envoyé un message disant que j'aurai une réponse pour l'emploi que j'ai postulé dans les prochaines jours.

Est-ce que je pourrais dire:

Merci de m'avoir tenir au courant, j'attends avec impatience ??
...
merci d'avance,

Sophie
MODERATOR NOTE: This thread is now merged to contain several similar threads
NOTE DE LA MODÉRATION : Nous avons fusionné plusieurs fils traitant de ce même sujet


----------



## sasho

I would say:

Merci de m'avoir tenue au courant. J'attends votre réponse avec impatience.


----------



## Maped40

de m'avoir ten*ue*

Mais vous aurez l'air moins... impatiente si vous dites:
Merci de me tenir informée. Je reste dans l'attente de votre réponse.


----------



## pup

In formal letters, when I read "i look forward to hearing from you" i put "dans l'attente de votre reponse".

However, in the letter i'm translating, the phrase reads "we look forward to hearing from you *but* in the meantime should you have any queries please do not hesitate to contact us"

I'm not happy linking this with "mais" in French: "Dans l'attente de votre reponse, *mais*, n'hesitez pas nous contacter entretemps si vous avez des questions"

It surely sounds wrong? What should I put?


----------



## lodelalu

ou bien, plus courant et moins formel :

" Dans l'attente de votre réponse.  N'hésitez pas à nous contacter si vous avez des questions. "


----------



## Topsie

Even more formally:
Dans l'attente de recevoir une réponse de votre part, nous restons/ je reste à votre disposition pour tout renseignement complémentaire.


----------



## Christina24

I'm writing a letter to my soon-to-be host family and I want to sign off by saying "I look forward to hearing from you."  I was going to say "Dans l'attente de votre réponse," but that seems a bit too formal.  I want to be polite, but not too formal.  Any suggestions?  Thanks!


----------



## Kajeetah

*En espérant avoir bientôt de vos nouvelles*
or
*J'espère avoir bientôt de vos nouvelles* (less formal)
But maybe it's a bit too much if it's the first time you write to them...
or
*Au plaisir de vous lire bientôt*


----------



## Christina24

Thank you!  I realized that I said I'm writing a letter, but it's an email.  I don't think it would, but does that change the context at all?


----------



## ombre de la rue

Not sure if it's too informal, but could you say:
J'attends avec impatience de vous entendre
ou
En attendant vos nouvelles
??
Just a couple of suggestions!


----------



## Kajeetah

"J'attends avec impatience de vous entendre" ne se dit pas, ça ressemble à un calque de l'anglais!


----------



## ombre de la rue

Oui, je suis d'accord. Est-qu'il y a une autre phrase utilisante "attendre avec imaptience"? Par exemple: "J'attends avec impatience d'avoir vos nouvelles".


----------



## Kajeetah

J'attends votre réponse avec impatience.
Je suis impatient(e) / j'ai hâte de recevoir votre réponse.
Je suis impatient(e) / j'ai hâte d'avoir de vos nouvelles.


----------



## nemequittepas

Is: "J'attends votre résponse" suibtable?

Merci


----------



## Lotuselisa

En l'attente d'une réponse favorable de votre part, je vous prie d'accepter mes Salutations.


----------



## Mirlificochet

I look forward to hearing from you : j'attends de vos nouvelles. many thread on that already

It needs context, is it official ?


----------



## ScottG

A lot depends on context.  If it's in a (not overly formal) letter or email then "Dans l'attente de vous lire" could be used.


----------



## Gwan

Bonjour à tous,

I realise this has been discussed several times before & I have looked at the threads, but I'm still not sure how to put it all together in my specific case. 

I'm writing an email about a job interview, my correspondent closed his email with 'bien cordialement', so I think it would be better to close mine the same way rather than reverting to 'je vous prie d'agréer...' or something that formal. But if I write 'dans l'attente de vous lire, bien cordialement...' it just seems like there is something missing between the two phrases. Or is that just my imagination?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## rolmich

If you replace the comma by a point, you've resolved the problem !
".....Dans l'attente de vous lire. Bien cordialement.


----------



## Missrapunzel

rolmich said:


> If you replace the comma by a point, you've resolved the problem !
> ".....Dans l'attente de vous lire. Bien cordialement.


Not really. 
A sentence with no verb cannot sound so good in such an email. 
You don't _have to_ write the same "bien cordialement" to make it sound good. 
I would go with something along the lines of "_Dans l'attente de vous lire, je vous adresse mes sincères/cordiales/chaleureuses salutations_".


----------



## Souxie

Je pense que lorsqu'il s'agit d'emails, y compris porfessionnels, il ne faut pas clore le message par la tournure usuelle _"dans l'attente(...)"_ qui est la plus appropriée pourtant dans les lettres. A mon sens les emails ne supportent pas la lourdeur de ces tournures, et dans mon milieu professionnel (le social, l'insertion, l'emploi) tous les emails mêmes les plus formels sont terminés par *Cordialement* ou *Salutations distinguées* voire *Salutations.*

Ma proposition:

*Dans l'attente de vous lire,*
*Cordialement,*

*Prénom Nom*


----------



## Sourceoflove

A note to future readers of this thread: to say "avec impatience" is actually quite rude in French, as it implies that the person you are waiting to hear from has been delinquent in their communication... and French hate to have their faults pointed out.


----------



## Christina24

Thanks for letting us know!  Is it also impolite to say "Je suis impatiente d'avoir votre réponse"?


----------



## francais_espanol

Serait-il possible de dire "J'ai hâte d'avoir de tes nouvelles" ?


----------



## Christina24

Je crois qu'on dirait simplement "J'ai hâte d'avoir tes nouvelles"- aucun "de" entre "avoir" et "tes."  J'entendais cette expression assez souvent en France.


----------



## francais_espanol

Christina24 said:


> Je crois qu'on dirait simplement "J'ai hâte d'avoir tes nouvelles"- aucun "de" entre "avoir" et "tes."  J'entendais cette expression assez souvent en France.



Je me suis trompé pendant tout ce temps ! J'ai toujours dit: J'ai hâte d'avoir DE tes nouvelles. Pourriez-vous me dire s'il serait incorrect d'ajouter le "DE" après "d'avoir" ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## Christina24

En fait, il se peut que je me trompe!  Je pensais qu'il ne fallait pas le "de" parce que ça voudrait dire qu'on ne veut entendre qu'une partie des nouvelles, pas toutes les nouvelles.  Mais maintenant que j'y pense, les deux pourraient être corrects...  

Est-ce qu'un vrai francophone peut le verifier pour nous?


----------



## Bastoune

francais_espanol said:


> Je me suis trompé pendant tout ce temps ! J'ai toujours dit: J'ai hâte d'avoir DE tes nouvelles. Pourriez-vous me dire s'il serait incorrect d'ajouter le "DE" après "d'avoir" ? Merci d'avance.


 
En France et au Canada on dirait "j'ai hâte d'avoir *DE* tes nouvelles." 

The "de" is sort of the "partitive" -- _some_ _of _your news, literally.  No one says "avoir tes nouvelles" unless maybe it sounded like that when spoken fast.


----------



## Ti Bateau

I am writing a formal letter in French, and would like to express the same sentiment and courtesy, at the end of the letter, as we do in English when writing:
'I would be grateful for your help and look forward to hearing from you.'

I was originally recommended to use the expression 'attendre avec impatience' (which I personally thought sounded rude - the literal translation would definitely be so!); however, I have since learned that it can indeed sound impolite/too familiar.

I have therefore been using 'Dans l'attente de vous lire', but this time I would like to add it on to the 'I would be grateful ...' (as above).

My attempt would be:

'Je serais reconnaissante de votre aide et attends votre réponse.'

All help welcome!

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Yendred

_Je serais reconnaissante de votre aide et attends votre réponse_ sounds rather curt and does not fit the level of politeness of the English sentence.

I suggest:
_En vous remerciant par avance de l’attention que vous voudrez bien porter à ma demande_
followed by a usual French closing formula like:
_je vous prie d’agréer, Monsieur, l’expression de mes salutations respectueuses._


----------



## Ti Bateau

Thank you Yendred especially for your guidance regarding courtesy - it is so important to ensure sentiments do not get 'lost in translation'.

However, if I were to use the expression '*I look forward to hearing from you*', how does one say it without it sounding curt or informal?

I would be interested in your advice regarding 'avec impatience' & 'avoir hâte'.
Merci d'avance.


----------

